# Presidential Election! (Democrat)



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

I know this isn't a 'goat' subject'. But in reality, who the next president is will have a huge impact on our goats. The question is: Which Democratic candidate do you think would be the best to lead our country for the next 4 years?

Who will you vote for? And why?


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I say Hillary all the way!!!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

LOL I agree actually! I seriously am not so into the whole election thing, I have never had much of a reason too.. as I can't vote yet. So I don't have that much of an opinion. But if I had to vote for a democrat it would be Hilary. We need a woman in office! Woohoo!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

What do you think Eliya? I like Barack Obama. ( I will add more later....


And PLEASE people do not make this a heated subject. I doubt anyone will change their minds by argueing.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

In deference to those who may like this type of discussion I will leave this thread open. 

Please be aware when posting and replying that political views are very personal to people. A personâ€™s mind is not going to be changed by you strongly criticizing their views.

Remember to always THINK before posting.

Due to the confrontation nature of this topic and our desire for a friendly forum we will keep a CLOSE eye on the topic and if we deem it necessary we will close the thread immediately.

Spawn-offs of this topic will not be acceptable due to the issues that may result. I will be amending the rules but this and the other thread will be grandfathered in.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for mentioning that Stacey. This should NOT be a thread where you argue over your political views. Everyone has a right to their own opinion and even if you don't think they are right, you have no right to bash them for what they believe. This can be a good way for you to voice your opinion on a certain candidate, and help educate others about them, but don't argue.

Everyone - BE CIVIL :lol:


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Chelsey, I try to look at each candidate as an individual - not by party. I think Hillary would ruin our country. Some of the things she has said scare me to death! I also think it is a scary thought to have Bill Clinton as our 'first lady'. 
Barak Oboma is a Muslim. Islam teaches "death to the infidels!" (anyone who is does not believe in Islam). We are in a war (right or wrong) that is fighting Muslims that follow their religion (by killing us). It seems risky to have a president that has the same beliefs as our enemies. Also I think he doesn't quite have the experience that we need in a leader.

What I have heard from John Edwards isn't in alignment with what I think our county needs either. 

I have not heard much about the other Democratic candidates.

After looking at the different candidates, I feel that Ron Paul has the best approach and ideas for our country.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I think the same thing about Hillary. Out of the Democratic candidates I like Obama. I am a rebublican so my vote would be for Ron Paul I like alot of what he is for. Eliya, have you heard that Hillary wants every child to have a guardian!


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Yep. I have heard that. I think somebody needs to tell her that God has already taken care of that. He ordained the parents of the child to be their guardians and he will hold them RESPONSIBLE for how they care for them! He even provided a back up system - the extended family and then the church.


----------



## susanne (Nov 13, 2007)

i did not know obama is muslim. i thought he is catholic?


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

eliya said:


> I also think it is a scary thought to have Bill Clinton as our 'first lady'.
> .


 Hehe......Yeah, I think we've had enough of both Bill and Hillary. Although some day I wouldn't mind having a woman be president-but not Hillary. Personally I haven't found anyone i'm particullarly drawn to to be the next president. Fred Thompson dropped out of the race today, I hear.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

LOL ok, guys.. I have changed my opinion on Hillary after doing some research.  Seeeeeee I TOLD you I knew NOTHING.. :lol:. So no, I would not vote for her


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

susanne said:


> i did not know obama is muslim. i thought he is catholic?


As far as I can tell, he is a not real strong on what he believes - I have heard it said that he claims to be a 'Christian' (which in the Muslim world would convict him of the worst death), but there is evidence that he was raised and trained a Muslim. See this article that I just found surfing the web (I know nothing about the author, but she has some links and references to back her up): http://www.debbieschlussel.com/archives ... ssein.html Oh, and he would like you to believe he is Catholic - he went to a Catholic school for a few years I hear. Some of these characters, it is hard to tell what they believe as they say different things to different people. Politics. That is how it is in today's society I guess.


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

If I had to vote Democrat I would vote for Obama.

Here is the snopes link regarding the article that was mentioned.

http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/muslim.asp

I have always wanted a woman in the White house, just NOT Hillary.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Hilary scares me to death! *shudders* Obama seems nice, but honestly, he has hardly any experience in politics and I doubt he knows enough to lead this country. He has served as a US senatar for barley one term, I hardly call that experience. Did you guys know that Obama's middle name is Hussien?

I'm not old enough to vote, but I still keep a close watch on political stuff, since after all, they do decide my future :wink: I consider myself an independent, because I think for myself, but I lean to the right most of the time.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

K-Ro, that is actually for a different article, but I see your point. I think there is some truth about what has been said on both sides of the issue. 
There is much more than his religion that would have me not vote for him though. If he has his way, we just might not be able to protect our goats from wild animals using bullets.  Everyone better get a LGD!  Here are some of the things from his record (from http://www.saukvalley.com/articles/2007 ... 528764.txt)

Voted against letting people argue self-defense in court if charged with violating local weapons bans by using a gun in their home. (2004)

Successfully sponsored law enforcement study of the race of people pulled over for traffic tickets. (2003)

Unsuccessfully sponsored measure to expunge some criminal records and create an employment grant program for ex-criminals. (2002)

Unsuccessfully sponsored limit of one handgun purchase per month. (2000)

Voted against making gang members eligible for the death penalty if they kill someone to help their gang. (2001)

I am sure Obama has his good points as well but I have yet to find enough to make me consider him.


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

Who are all of the Republican candidates does anyone know them all? I can't say I like any of the democratic. Obama just doesn't have enough experience to run a super power nation yet. Give him 10 more years than maybe. I like Hiliary the most out of all the democratic nation. I need to pay more attention to all of the issues before I make an informed decision. But I do know this is a very important election, our economy is really going to be effected by who is elected and how they plan to fix it.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Check out the 'Presidential Election! (Republican)' thread. The Republicans are listed there. Fred Thompson dropped out today though.


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks didn't realize their was one.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

That's o.k.


----------



## Pam B (Oct 15, 2007)

In any election I look at the candidate's stand on sticking to Constitutional government and getting away from Big Government. The Dems are usually strong on putting the governannies in charge of our lives, so I tend to vote Republican, although they are getting more and more into the Big Government way of running things, too. I have a feeling that I'm not going to be voting for a president in the general election because the candidate I feel will do the best job as President won't make it past the primary election.

Oh, and I think it is high time this country had a woman president, and/or a black president, but it isn't Hillary or Obama that would best do the job. I'd like to see Condaleeza Rice in the Oval Office, but she won't run.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Pam, I was thinking the same thing, I think Condaleeza would make a great president  Maybe next election :wink:

To bad Fred Thompson dropped out, he was the only guy I really liked


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I also think Condaleeza would be a great president. I would love to see her run for it!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh, yes, I agree! Condaleeza would be great! I hope she runs someday.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

My $0.02 is, I really don't think it's right for any woman to be president. God created *men *to be leaders not women.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh goodness. I really am going to keep my mouth shut because I would hate to start an argument . I could type a book about that.....


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

LiddleGoteGurl said:


> Oh goodness. I really am going to keep my mouth shut because I would hate to start an argument . I could type a book about that.....


Lol, so could I, but I don't want to argue either. You could type your book to me in a PM... :lol:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

OMG hahahaha. I know . But I will just let it drop . Sometimes people have to agree to disagree, and that is all there is to it . :lol:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

LOl Katherine you are too funny. I also could type a book on it heehee.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Haha thanks Chels .


----------

